# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Странные и страшные совпадения

## Irina

*Совпадения*

Наполеон — Гитлер
Наполеон родился в 1760 г.
Гитлер родился в 1889 г.
(разница 129 лет)

Наполеон пришел к власти в 1804 г.
Гитлер пришел к власти в 1933 г.
(разница 129 лет)

Наполеон вошел в Вену в 1812 г.
Гитлер вошел в Вену в 1941 г.
(разница 129 лет)

Наполеон проиграл войну в 1816 г.
Гитлер проиграл войну в 1945 г.
(разница 129 лет)

Оба пришли к власти, когда им было по 44 года.
Оба напали на Россию, когда им было по 52 года.
Оба проиграли войну, когда им было по 56 лет.

Линкольн — Кеннеди
Линкольн родился в 1818 г.
Кеннеди родился в 1918 г.
(разница 100 лет)

Линкольн стал президентом США в 1860 г.
Кеннеди стал президентом США в 1960 г.
(разница 100 лет)

Оба были убиты в пятницу. Оба в присутствии жен. Оба — выстрелом в голову.
Линкольн был убит в театре «Кеннеди». Кеннеди был убит в автомобиле «Линкольн»

Незадолго до смерти Линкольн побывал в городке Монро, что в Мэрилэнде; у Кеннеди незадолго до смерти был pоман с Мэрилин Монро.

Оба южане. Оба демократы.
До того, как стать президентами, оба были сенаторами США.

Джон Уилкис Бут, застреливший Линкольна, родился в 1839 году.
Ли Харви Освальд, застреливший Кеннеди, родился в 1939 году.
(разница 100 лет)

Оба имени в английском написании (John Wilkes Booth и Lee Harvey Oswald) состоят из 15 букв.

Бут сбежал из театра и был схвачен на чердаке. Освальд бежал с чердака, его арестовали в театре.

Приемник Линкольна после убийства — Джонсон.
Приемник Кеннеди после убийства — Джонсон.
Первый, Эндрю Джонсон родился в 1808 г.
Второй, Линдон Джонсон родился в 1908 г.
(разница 100 лет)

Такие загадочные, даже, можно сказать, мистические совпадения заставляют содрогнуться и задуматься о том, что мы живем в мире, где ничего не происходит случайно, и все события заранее запланированы Высшими Силами… Внимательно приглядевшись к датам, которые таинственным образом наполняют нашу жизнь, можно заметить, как мы идем по лабиринтам судьбы, которая закручивается по спирали, каждый раз привнося в жизнь новые странности.
Осуществив недолгие подсчеты, можно заметить, что в скором времени мировая история пополнится двумя громкими именами, такими же, как Гитлер и Кеннеди, или Линкольн и Наполеон…
Учитывая, что разница между рождением Наполеона и Гитлера 129 лет, а между датами рождения Линкольна и Кеннеди — столетие, можно предсказать рождение следующих личностей подобной величины.
Гитлер родился, как уже говорилось выше, в 1889 году. Прибавляем 129 лет и получаем 2018 год — значит, это год рождения следующего Наполеона-Гитлера. Но это не самое интересное, осмелюсь сказать, что этот год станет началом более знаменательного события, так как в этот же год родится и следующий Линкольн-Кеннеди! Так как Кеннеди родился в 1918 году. Прибавим к этому числу 100 и увидим уже знакомый 2018 год. Отсюда можно вывести все остальные даты: в 2060 году придет к власти будущий Кеннеди, а за ним следом в 2062 году и будущий Наполеон. Также можно просчитать и все остальные значимые даты. Конечно, эта простая математика ничего не предсказывает, но, кто знает… Может быть, эта закономерность не должна остаться незамеченной…
Вот еще:
1838 году американский писатель Эдгар По написал «Повесть о приключениях Артура Гордона Пима». В ней рассказывается о том, как после кораблекрушения четверо спасшихся оказались в открытом море. Доведенные до отчаяния голодом, трое из них убивают и съедают четвертого. В книге его имя — Ричард Паркер. В 1884 году терпит кораблекрушение корабль «Магнонетт». Четверо спасшихся, как и герои Эдгара По, оказались в одной шлюпке. После многодневных скитаний по морским просторам, обезумев от голода, трое убивают и съедают четвертого. Имя этого четвертого оказалось — Ричард Паркер.
Еще один пример такого рода. Всем хорошо известна трагедия «Титаника», происшедшая в 1912 году. Но мало кто знает, что в 1898 году издательство «Мэнсфилд» выпустило роман малоизвестного писателя Моргана Робертсона «Тщетность», который не вызвал у современников ни малейшего интереса. Действие романа разворачивалось на корабле «Титан», имеющим такие характеристики: длина 243 метра, водоизмещение 70 тысяч тонн, мощность двигателей 50 тысяч лошадиных сил, скорость 25 узлов, 4 трубы, 3 винта. Холодной апрельской ночью корабль сталкивается с айсбергом и тонет.
Отправившийся в свой первый рейс спустя четырнадцать лет реальный «Титаник» был длиной 269 метров, водоизмещением 66 тысяч тонн, мощностью 55 тысяч лошадиных сил, двигался со скоростью 25 узлов в час, имел 4 трубы и 3 винта… Холодной апрельской ночью «Титаник» сталкивается с айсбергом и тонет.
Совпадения поражают. Писателем предугаданы практически все обстоятельства катастрофы: и в книге, и в жизни эти корабли считались непотопляемыми. И там, и там во время трагедии не хватало спасательных шлюпок. Пассажиров и в реальной, и в вымышленной жизни было по три тысячи. С позиции логики этот случай объяснить просто невозможно.
Трагедия 11 сентября, пугающие факты!
Внимательно прочитайте текст и испробуйте следующие инструкции, обещаю, вы удивитесь в конце!
1) В названии Нью-Йорк (New York City) 11 букв
2) В названии Афганистан (Afghanistan) 11 букв
3) В имени Ramsin Yuseb (террорист, в 1993 году запланировавший разрушение Башен Близнецов в Нью-Йорке) 11 букв
4) В имени Джордж Буш (George W Bush) 11 букв
Это может показаться лишь случайностью, будет интереснее дальше...
1. Нью-Йорк является 11-м государством
2. В самолете №11 летело 92 пассажира (9+2=11)
3. В самолете №77, который тоже влетел в Близнецов, было 65 пассажиров (6+5=11)
4. Трагедия произошла 11 сентября, или 11.09 (1+1+9=11)
5. Номер телефона службы спасения в США - 911 (9+1+1=11)
Это только совпадения? Читайте дальше!
1) Число жертв на самолете, потерпевшем крушение, составило 254 (2+5+4=11)
2) 11 сентября – 254й день в году (2+5+4=11)
3) 3.11.2004 произошли взрывы в Мадриде (3+1+1+2+0+0+4=11)
4) Трагедия в Мадриде произошла через 911 дней, после трагедии в Нью-Йорке (9+1+1=11)
А сейчас более необычные факты:
Самый известный символ США, после звёзд и полос, орел.
Следующие стихи взяты из Корана, самой священной книги ислама:
“И написано, что сын Аравии разбудит грозного Орла.
Гнев Орла ощутят все земли Аллаха,
И пока некоторые люди будут трепетать в отчаянии,
Многие возрадуются: так как гнев Орла очистит земли Аллаха
И наступит мир”
("For it is written that a son of Arabia would awaken a fearsome Eagle.
The wrath of the Eagle would be felt throughout the lands of
Allah and while some of the people trembled in despair still more rejoiced:
For the wrath of the Eagle cleansed the lands of Allah and there was peace.")
Итак, это были стихи Корана под номером 9.11 (9+1+1=11)
Вы всё ещё верите, что это простые совпадения? Попробуйте сделать следующее и посмотрите, что вы после этого будете думать и во что верить:
Откройте Microsoft Word и сделайте следующее:
1. Большими буквами напечатайте: Q33 NY. Это
номер первого самолета, влетевшего в
Близнецов.
2. Выделите Q33 NY
3. Измените размер до 48
4. Измените шрифт на WINDINGS (WINDINGS 1) Q33 NY

----------


## Sanych

> Откройте Microsoft Word и сделайте следующее:
> 1. Большими буквами напечатайте: Q33 NY. Это
> номер первого самолета, влетевшего в
> Близнецов.
> 2. Выделите Q33 NY
> 3. Измените размер до 48
> 4. Измените шрифт на WINDINGS (WINDINGS 1) Q33 NY


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

